# HCG levels not doubling!!!



## AmyRR

I'm hoping to find some women who have had similar issues that I am facing at the moment and find out how they're pregnancy ended.

I got my first BFP ever at 11dpo this cycle which was confirmed with a digi the next morning at 12dpo. I went to my doctor who did an internal and noticed some blood in my cervix. She sent me to get bloods to check my hcg levels.

so 12dpo I had levels of 16 quiet low but it was very early. 48 hours later today (14dpo) I had levels at 25. So it has nowhere near doubled. I have been spotting brown since yesterday 13dpo.

When the doctor talked to me on the first day she said that the levels should double every 2-3 days. In which case my levels may still be okay if they are doubling every 3 days. But the midwife on the phone said that it should double every 48 hours not 2-3 days. I now have to wait for 10-14 days till I can get an ultrasound and then they might be able to give me a better answer. I guess that's if I make it that far.

I think they are wondering if it could be an ectopic because the bete levels are slower to rise in those cases.

I dont really know how to feel about all this...I guess I should just think at least my levels rose and I am still pregnant. But I got the feeling that the midwife was trying to prepare me for a bad ending. 

Has anyone had similar experiences before and if so how did it end for you?

Thanks in advance


----------



## maxalias

I hope it all goes well but sorry hun it doesnt sound good to me xxx Let us know how you get on. I had hcg probs too, at 12dpo I was at 14 I wasnt doubling either. I had bleeds on and off and baby died at 18 weeks because of trisomy 18, Most babies with probs will pass on their own earlier. I really hope your wee one is ok and just taking a while to embead x


----------



## needshelp

mine were doubling up until yesterday (hadn't been tested since last Wednesday)...anyways they went from 1676 on February 13th to 3679 on February 18th..my doc said this could be the time of tests or something minor as i saw a gestational sac just yesterday after a bleed....(which has turned to brown spotting only when wiping)....my levels around 3 weeks (day i found out where 95) if that helps and did triple in two days back then...fingers crossed for u, keep us posted


----------



## n_gods_hands

I was reading your post and had a similar experience last year...I had a confirmed pregnancy in march 2012 and later it turned out to be ectopic. My levels initally were okay and rising then all the sudden wernt doubling but slowly rising...I had expeirenced some bleeding and my doc told me that I was having a MC. I would not accept that so I went to have a second opinon done and sure enough at the ultrasound they could see that it was an ectopic pregnancy. unfortuanly I had to go to the ER to have a shot so it wouldnot rupture my tubes...thankfully It was found in time before any major sugrey had to happen...Good news is, is that a few months later I got pregnant again and now I am 30 weeks pregnant with my little boy...

Good luck and I hope for the best for you...youre next blood test could come back completly normal...


----------



## MrsAmk

Hope the best for you but honestly it doesnt sound good. That happend to me and they said it was a "chemical" pregnancy. My levels then just went down to 0. :(


----------



## AmyRR

Well girls, you were all right. It wasn't a good sign. My tests yesterday showed my levels had went down to 17 so I'm definitly having a chemical. I'm ok though, obviously was a little dissapointed when they initially told me but this was only out 4th month ttc and only our 1st month charting and we at least caught the egg which shows that a lot of things are working. Just hoping I start to bleed naturally and they don't have to bring anything on. 

Thanks for your kind words, heres to hoping a sticky bean is not far away xx


----------



## needshelp

so sorry to hear this Amy but glad you are staying as positive as you can! Hoping you have a quick recovery and get back in action!
I"m still waiting on my blood results from today! My levels have been going up steadily until five weeks! and then started rising a little less than half...so hoping things are ok!! good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## maxalias

sorry xxx


----------



## needshelp

well my bloods today showed an increase of 700! they were 3679 on Monday and 4379 today! the doc said as long as they are rising that is a decent sign! maybe I have leveled off as I'm between 5 and 6 weeks...so praying that even though its not doubling, it is rising slowly!! who knows, trying to think optimistic....


----------



## Rachel613

n_gods_hands said:


> I was reading your post and had a similar experience last year...I had a confirmed pregnancy in march 2012 and later it turned out to be ectopic. My levels initally were okay and rising then all the sudden wernt doubling but slowly rising...I had expeirenced some bleeding and my doc told me that I was having a MC. I would not accept that so I went to have a second opinon done and sure enough at the ultrasound they could see that it was an ectopic pregnancy. unfortuanly I had to go to the ER to have a shot so it wouldnot rupture my tubes...thankfully It was found in time before any major sugrey had to happen...Good news is, is that a few months later I got pregnant again and now I am 30 weeks pregnant with my little boy...
> 
> Good luck and I hope for the best for you...youre next blood test could come back completly normal...


N-Gds-Hands
I am having the same thing happen to me right now. My doctor just told me that I am having an ectopic. He will tell me in an hour if I need the shot or not. Did you experience any side effects with the shot? I'm wondering if i should not come into work, which would mean explaining to my boss what is going on, which I don't want to do! Anyt advice is appreciated!! Thanks!!
Congrats on your healthy 30 week sticky man :)


----------



## n_gods_hands

Rachel613 said:


> N-Gds-Hands
> I am having the same thing happen to me right now. My doctor just told me that I am having an ectopic. He will tell me in an hour if I need the shot or not. Did you experience any side effects with the shot? I'm wondering if i should not come into work, which would mean explaining to my boss what is going on, which I don't want to do! Anyt advice is appreciated!! Thanks!!
> Congrats on your healthy 30 week sticky man :)

Hi, I am sorry to hear about that...ummm I had some really bad cramping after the shot and I did not work at all until I was completly cleared...After the shot I had to go back in a few times just to make sure that my levels were dropping. Some people actually have to have two shots...but I did get really bad cramps after the shot and that was pretty much it...I couldn't be in the sun at all either or lift anything or be around anyone that was sick because the shot weakens your immune system really bad. is he checking to see if your hcg levels have gone up any...because that is what they had to do with me. because if they arent still rising then that could mean that ur body took care of it for you and you wont need the shot but if they have gone up any then they would have to give you the shot...good luck and I hope everything works out for you...


----------



## pregnant.mom

I recently found out I was pregnant. I went in my hcg levels were at 297 3 days there they at 430. Doctors cant find the sack and said I am possibility having a miscarriage. I think im about 4 weeks pregnant. Any advice?


----------

